
Show HN: Realtime Chatroom Built with Laravel and VueJS - azazqadir
https://github.com/ahmedkhan847/chatwithlaravelandvue
======
cwyers
From the article that this code is from:

> In today’s article, I am going to create a chatroom using Laravel 5.4,
> Pusher and VueJs. Since these tools are popular and almost every developer
> has heard of them, I will skip the theoretical introductions and discussions
> and go straight to the fun part.

I, uh, I don't think almost every developer has heard of them. Even making the
names links would help.

~~~
prophesi
I'd say if you're a PHP dev, you'd know what Laravel is. And Vue is up there
with React/Angular in popularity for Javascript devs.

Pusher is the only odd one; You'd probably only hear about it if you've looked
into real-time communication technologies.

------
Jaruzel
I must be so old.

I spend all day sitting on an IRC style 'chatroom' with a bunch of friends,
that was written about decade ago.

It uses a combination of javascript ('ajax') on the client side, and crappy
ASP on the backend (because the only server at the time that was available was
a Windows server).

The comms is very simple asynchronous polling and formatting/parsing
javascript. In fact the only updates over time have really been all client
side to take advantage of new browser features. It works through firewalls and
proxies (which websockets _still_ do not) - basically anywhere you can see a
modern webpage.

My rambling point is... you don't need all these frameworks to push a message
to a server, and fetch back a list of new ones. In fact for low volume
handful-of-users chat traffic _you don 't even need a database_ (gasp!).

I know we should all avoid re-inventing the wheel where possible, but are you
(not 'you' the OP, but 'you' the fictional reader) really a web developer, if
all you are doing is gluing ever changing frameworks together ??

~~~
sfilargi
> and crappy ASP on the backend (because the only server at the time that was
> available was a Windows server).

I don't think there was ever a time that people didn't have alternatives to
windows server and ASP.

Maybe there was a time that ASP was more popular than the alternatives, but I
personally haven't observed such thing.

~~~
NTripleOne
I think he quite literally means the only server available to host it on was a
windows server, although I still don't see why that limits you to asp at all.

~~~
sfilargi
Oh.. my bad.

